# Rifle on bike/E-Bike?



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Hackman said:


> If you want to cruise down country roads how many miles can you go on a charge?


Fairly flat ground... With pedal assist I'd say around 45 which many of the reviews confirm that. I was expecting 20ish on throttle only so I'm very pleased with 30+. There's a lot of brands out there. Do your research, many use the same materials but just stamp their logo on them. Front shocks are a bonus if using for hunting. Mine doesn't have that because it's not marketed for that. Therefore I got I cheaper than I would have. So I just keep the tire pressure low and use a suspension seat post (highly recommend) so it's pretty comfortable tooling around the trails on the various properties I hunt. Mine will only get used for checking camera's and going to and from stands so I expect years of use.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Fairly flat ground... With pedal assist I'd say around 45 which many of the reviews confirm that. I was expecting 20ish on throttle only so I'm very pleased with 30+. There's a lot of brands out there. Do your research, many use the same materials but just stamp their logo on them. Front shocks are a bonus if using for hunting. Mine doesn't have that because it's not marketed for that. Therefore I got I cheaper than I would have. So I just keep the tire pressure low and use a suspension seat post (highly recommend) so it's pretty comfortable tooling around the trails on the various properties I hunt. Mine will only get used for checking camera's and going to and from stands so I expect years of use.


Do you groom your trails you are riding? When hunting with it, how close do you ride it to your stand? Seen any adverse effects from deer when you stash it somewhere?


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Every spot on my property and Walt's we ride right to the tree. He built little hides at his places using deadfall and limbs from the tops after loggers came through. We both ordered camo netting off of Amazon. Roll up to the hide, lay the bike in it. Cover with the netting and maybe a few oak branches then climb into the tree. Zero ground disturbance so far. On my place I got a late start because I didn't pull the trigger until late so I used large trees or ridges to stash my bike. A few times I've had deer look at it and clearly know something is out of place and then work their way through. Never had a deer bust out. Walt's had better success with his pre built hides and I've witnessed it. 
As far as trails, yes they are all groomed in the summer via mowing or weed whipped. Having leaves off makes a huge difference but with these bike's especially the 20" wheel bikes you can creep along and keep noise to a minimum. Several of my stands as well as Walt's are impossible to get to walking without being soaked from sweating so it's a huge benefit.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Bowhunt said:


> Do you groom your trails you are riding? When hunting with it, how close do you ride it to your stand? Seen any adverse effects from deer when you stash it somewhere?


@Walt Donaldson may have taken pictures of his hides that he can share


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Every spot on my property and Walt's we ride right to the tree. He built little hides at his places using deadfall and limbs from the tops after loggers came through. We both ordered camo netting off of Amazon. Roll up to the hide, lay the bike in it. Cover with the netting and maybe a few oak branches then climb into the tree. Zero ground disturbance so far. On my place I got a late start because I didn't pull the trigger until late so I used large trees or ridges to stash my bike. A few times I've had deer look at it and clearly know something is out of place and then work their way through. Never had a deer bust out. Walt's had better success with his pre built hides and I've witnessed it.
> As far as trails, yes they are all groomed in the summer via mowing or weed whipped. Having leaves off makes a huge difference but with these bike's especially the 20" wheel bikes you can creep along and keep noise to a minimum. Several of my stands as well as Walt's are impossible to get to walking without being soaked from sweating so it's a huge benefit.





HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> @Walt Donaldson may have taken pictures of his hides that he can share


Man I would like to hear/see more on these hiding places!! That has been my biggest learning curve, seems like no matter where I try and hide it some deer still find it.

At John, buy one you will not be disappointed!! Game changer for ingress and egress with no noise or scent left on the ground or sweating. I am actually going to buy a second one so my guest can get in and out and not spoke deer thus help in keeping overall pressure(perceived) to a minimum


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

Interesting thread


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Another option for those in decent shape is a normal pedal fat bike with a 1x12 or 1x11 gearset. Last year it was awesome for accessing my back stands. Couldn't use it this year due to a knee issue, but it is half the cost of an e bike and I can ride it several miles at a 3-5mph with out breaking a sweat. The only downside is I couldn't figure out how to use it with a tree stand on my back and I found out you can't bike on the public land I hunt.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have usually been locking my bike to a tree anywhere from 100-200yrds away. Maybe this new hiding spot idea has merit, can't wait to see pictures of it. I guess I might worry that my scent would be on the handle bars though.

This was my rig last muzzleloader season. During bow season I swap the smoke pole out for a crossbow in my pack. I like having the weapon on my back rather than it getting banged around on the handle bars.





  








Muzzleloader_bike




__
Steve


__
Dec 13, 2019


__
2


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

TheSteelDeal said:


> This is crazy!! Ok never mind a weapon, this a bicycle with a boost....I can’t believe all the political language associated with the use of it. I still have no idea if I can ride my “bicycle” on the natural surface graded paved Linear Path blah blah blah. I was so excited about this bike and now I’m nervous to FN use it.


Taken from post #13.

"Look at Questions 10,11,12,14,and 16."
https://michigantrails.org/wp-conte...p-of-Michigan-Trails-Michigan-eBike-QandA.pdf


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Another option for those in decent shape is a normal pedal fat bike with a 1x12 or 1x11 gearset. Last year it was awesome for accessing my back stands. Couldn't use it this year due to a knee issue, but it is half the cost of an e bike and I can ride it several miles at a 3-5mph with out breaking a sweat. The only downside is I couldn't figure out how to use it with a tree stand on my back and I found out you can't bike on the public land I hunt.
> 
> View attachment 604045


Not sure on costs. But mine was $950 shipped to my door already put together. Just put the battery in an go. I spent $35 on a suspension seat post off of Amazon. $50 for the clamps from Koplan and a few fasteners Walt had laying around his house


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Not sure on costs. But mine was $950 shipped to my door already put together. Just put the battery in an go. I spent $35 on a suspension seat post off of Amazon. $50 for the clamps from Koplan and a few fasteners Walt had laying around his house


Not a bad price at all compared to the other ebike options that are $2500 plus and have components you would find on a bike at walmart.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> Man I would like to hear/see more on these hiding places!! That has been my biggest learning curve, seems like no matter where I try and hide it some deer still find it.
> 
> 
> At John, buy one you will not be disappointed!! Game changer for ingress and egress with no noise or scent left on the ground or sweating. I am actually going to buy a second one so my guest can get in and out and not spoke deer thus help in keeping overall pressure(perceived) to a minimum


























Obviously it's best to block off the trail so they can't get close too it. And keep it the same all year so put the branches in it pre season. White pine hold the needles long and are more quiet than oaks but oaks do the job as well. Our bikes fold so we set them in, fold the handle bars down and lay on their sides. He uses a Rad Mini so it's still very similar design to mine.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> View attachment 604137
> View attachment 604139
> View attachment 604141
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Now you have my wheels spinning(no pun intended). I will be adding some of these this upcoming habitat season.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> Thanks!! Now you have my wheels spinning(no pun intended). I will be adding some of these this upcoming habitat season.


The picture from the stand... there is a bike in there FYI


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> I have usually been locking my bike to a tree anywhere from 100-200yrds away. Maybe this new hiding spot idea has merit, can't wait to see pictures of it. I guess I might worry that my scent would be on the handle bars though.
> 
> This was my rig last muzzleloader season. During bow season I swap the smoke pole out for a crossbow in my pack. I like having the weapon on my back rather than it getting banged around on the handle bars.
> 
> ...


I usually wipe down my seat and handle bars before I depart and I wear scent lok gloves while riding so I wouldn't think there is an issue. I will only ride my bike wearing gloves during season. Post season no, but will hit any rubber parts with scent killer as season approaches next year.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Ok as requested, my review of hunting with an E-bike. Let me start by giving a short explanation of why. I have a heart condition that requires surgery in December. I am supposed to be taking it easy to a point. I only hunt public ground because I haven’t had luck getting private in quite awhile. I will only shoot older bucks, at least older enough to get my excited. So with that said I haven’t shot a buck in quite sometime. Which is probably the reason for this stupid heart problem...

ive had the bike out in the woods only twice but enough to give an opinion. It is great on nice packed ground, but on muddy rocky or soft ground it becomes more involved. With a backpack and rifle it is top heavy so maneuvering these conditions depends on your ability. I rode in a mile, locked it to a tree and walked 150yrds to a spot to sit. It’s not silent by any means but It is a different sound. I haven’t seen deer scatter to the hills yet. Overall I recommend it. It may not be practical I know, but it has its benefits for sure and it’s just fun to buzz through the woods. For me personally it is a real game changer. Hope this helps. 







My gun rack took some thinking, but it’s worked great so far.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I ordered mine in July for September delivery....it should be here by mid December. I couldn't believe the delays the pandemic caused. Have inventories been replenished?


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

thill said:


> I ordered mine in July for September delivery....it should be here by mid December. I couldn't believe the delays the pandemic caused. Have inventories been replenished?


Did you order Huntin wheelz? I got mine 2 weeks ago. Not sure his inventory.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

TheSteelDeal said:


> Ok as requested, my review of hunting with an E-bike. Let me start by giving a short explanation of why. I have a heart condition that requires surgery in December. I am supposed to be taking it easy to a point. I only hunt public ground because I haven’t had luck getting private in quite awhile. I will only shoot older bucks, at least older enough to get my excited. So with that said I haven’t shot a buck in quite sometime. Which is probably the reason for this stupid heart problem...
> 
> ive had the bike out in the woods only twice but enough to give an opinion. It is great on nice packed ground, but on muddy rocky or soft ground it becomes more involved. With a backpack and rifle it is top heavy so maneuvering these conditions depends on your ability. I rode in a mile, locked it to a tree and walked 150yrds to a spot to sit. It’s not silent by any means but It is a different sound. I haven’t seen deer scatter to the hills yet. Overall I recommend it. It may not be practical I know, but it has its benefits for sure and it’s just fun to buzz through the woods. For me personally it is a real game changer. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 606055
> ...


Same brand of bike that I run. Not top of the line like Rambo or QuietKat, but it gets the job done.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Steve said:


> Same brand of bike that I run. Not top of the line like Rambo or QuietKat, but it gets the job done.


Have you ridden either of those name brands? If so are they noticeably better?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

TheSteelDeal said:


> Have you ridden either of those name brands? If so are they noticeably better?


I have not. I believe that the mid-motor design is the way to go. I also believe that the others likely have higher end components all around.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

This bike is pretty solid so far. I think it will be fine for me, Michigan and white tails. How is yours holding up? How many miles do you have? What are some things I should watch out for or expect with this bike?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have 400 miles on the bike now. No real problems to speak of. The controller which is situated down by the chain crank busted loose from the plastic clamps holding it on. I found an alternative way to fasten it.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

TheSteelDeal said:


> Did you order Huntin wheelz? I got mine 2 weeks ago. Not sure his inventory.


No I ordered from a small company in CA. Bolton bikes. He does a lot of great reviews on YouTube.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Every spot on my property and Walt's we ride right to the tree. He built little hides at his places using deadfall and limbs from the tops after loggers came through. We both ordered camo netting off of Amazon. Roll up to the hide, lay the bike in it. Cover with the netting and maybe a few oak branches then climb into the tree. Zero ground disturbance so far. On my place I got a late start because I didn't pull the trigger until late so I used large trees or ridges to stash my bike. A few times I've had deer look at it and clearly know something is out of place and then work their way through. Never had a deer bust out. Walt's had better success with his pre built hides and I've witnessed it.
> As far as trails, yes they are all groomed in the summer via mowing or weed whipped. Having leaves off makes a huge difference but with these bike's especially the 20" wheel bikes you can creep along and keep noise to a minimum. Several of my stands as well as Walt's are impossible to get to walking without being soaked from sweating so it's a huge benefit.


There is the number one reason I’ve been wanting one. Keeping your sweating getting to the stand to a minimum. That’s worth it’s weight in gold. Having a separate washer and dryer that only gets scent soap for hunting clothes defeats the purpose if you have sweated like a pig on your way out to the stand. It’s always frustrated me getting all sweaty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> There is the number one reason I’ve been wanting one. Keeping your sweating getting to the stand to a minimum. That’s worth it’s weight in gold. Having a separate washer and dryer that only gets scent soap for hunting clothes defeats the purpose if you have sweated like a pig on your way out to the stand. It’s always frustrated me getting all sweaty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We both primarily hunt all day so it's much nicer being able to dress really warm and not worry about sweating or dressing at the tree.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Steve said:


> I just ride mine as a wish and so far I haven't had to ask for forgiveness.


That is exactly what I would do too. I can see not allowing normal motorized vehicles such as ATV/UTV or dirt bikes, but an electric pedal bike? Come on. Sometimes you just have to play stupid....


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Petronius said:


> It is a motorized vehicle so the firearm must be unloaded in barrel and magazine, and in a case.


Unless your handicapped  can drive my buggy loaded out of the case just not one in the pipe ... some benefits !


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Xmas list? The research has begun...

I am personally caught between sweating and quading. I know some of the public land guys put me to shame with their adventures to their favorite spots but that isn't the point here. For me, when i walk to my furthest stands (i only use my access trailes on my property lines so long walks from bunk house on west side to my east stands) it can be a 60 minute walk. For those walks even on 10 degree days i get up to my stand, sit down and exhale and start to feel the beads of sweat accumulating. On the walk, I only wear my base layer top and bibs on bottom with legs unzipped. It doesn't matter. By the time i get in the stand I am SWEATING. And by the way, my pack looks like i am starting the northwest passage. jacket, warmer gloves, muff, hats, etc. My backpack is huge...Just so much crap! 

My other option is to quad 3/4 of the way (which i have been doing a fair amount). But with the quad i am sure it creates a zone or cone of smell that costs me. And there is no doubt i am bumping deer on every drive. 

This sounds like a good option... Just a little worried about the soft areas, puddles, etc. And the top heavy part. I am a little curious about the scent concerns? It is electric? I get keeping it concealed from hunters, but do the deer really look at it and say...'hey that looks and smells like a bike...run'? With my quad i created what i call quad garages which look like the pics above. I break up their back ground, but that is it. 

More details guys... pros and cons.. and ask the e-bike companies for commissions as i bet there area bunch of us thinking about this...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

ckosal said:


> Xmas list? The research has begun...
> 
> I am personally caught between sweating and quading. I know some of the public land guys put me to shame with their adventures to their favorite spots but that isn't the point here. For me, when i walk to my furthest stands (i only use my access trailes on my property lines so long walks from bunk house on west side to my east stands) it can be a 60 minute walk. For those walks even on 10 degree days i get up to my stand, sit down and exhale and start to feel the beads of sweat accumulating. On the walk, I only wear my base layer top and bibs on bottom with legs unzipped. It doesn't matter. By the time i get in the stand I am SWEATING. And by the way, my pack looks like i am starting the northwest passage. jacket, warmer gloves, muff, hats, etc. My backpack is huge...Just so much crap!
> 
> ...


I’m shopping too. I’m assuming I’ll have one by next year. I need to make sure they are good on steep hills. Because mine will see a lot of those. It defeats the purpose if I have to push it up hill. So seeing how it performs on steep terrain is my main concern. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Spent some time last night on you tube. Hard to even compare these things. There seems to be a high value on the functional aspects. Like the purpose. Quiet Kat might be expensive, but they know their audience. That one wheel trailer seems ideal to put you pack on.. (little harder to hide). I was thinking about that top heavy comment and i don't think i want my back pack on when i am riding. 

I do not have hills. My big question is mud, sand, soft soils. Early in archery season i have some areas that could have some puddles, soft areas even on my trails.


----------



## trailtrimmer (Nov 22, 2010)

There is zero grey area with a human powered fatbike. They can legally go more places, are cheaper and have no battery to run out. As an added bonus, you can ride and burn calories year round and improve your health to make up for the hours sitting in the office, on stand, etc. You can still spin an easy gear and get further than walking.

Even with an ebike it pays to practice like you would practice with a bow to stay sharp. Riding off road isn't the same as a bike path, especially if you are carrying gear which makes you even more top heavy.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

if i wanted a work out i would walk. My issue is the walk. The whole reason i am very interested is to get to my stands quicker with less effort. I workout 3-4 times a week and am in decent shape for a guy pushing the "old" standard of being over that big 50 (kids measurement - ha ha). 

I was looking at e-bikes so i don't have to pedal. For me it is a very clear interest:

1) Get to my stands quicker
2) Get to my stands quiet (i could accomplish #1 with a quad - but noisy)
3) Get to my stands as scent free as possible (quads leave a heavy scent profile)
4) Get to my stands with less effort (to avoid my base layers being soaked with sweat when i get set up in the tree). 

For pedal exercise i will focus on that with my bike at home and the trails around me. Or a jog in the neighborhood, our elliptical, lifting weights, etc. This purchase for me is not about health. It is about stealth. Poet who didn't know it.... ha ha.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

trailtrimmer said:


> There is zero grey area with a human powered fatbike. They can legally go more places, are cheaper and have no battery to run out. As an added bonus, you can ride and burn calories year round and improve your health to make up for the hours sitting in the office, on stand, etc. You can still spin an easy gear and get further than walking.
> 
> Even with an ebike it pays to practice like you would practice with a bow to stay sharp. Riding off road isn't the same as a bike path, especially if you are carrying gear which makes you even more top heavy.


Yes, Definitely practice and know your terrain. Fat tire e-bikes can go through most anything but your tire pressure plays a big role in that. So if on snow, loose gravel or sand you will want to take out air. My bike recommends 30 psi for normal use but on sand or loose dirt/gravel they recommend 15 psi. I run 10 in the front and 15 on the back. Makes a big difference. One bonus with E-bike vs pedal fat tire is you can creep along if the conditions are bad like mud or sand. With a normal bike you can't, you gotta keep on the pedals to get through stuff. You can roll down trails as slow as 2-3mph with no problem. Or zip through at 20 if you know where you're going. If you have crunchy leaves, you're def going to make noise and maybe more vs walking but time might be an issue if you have to get 1/2 mile or more back. It's not a one size fits all by any means. I'm in good shape but there is no comparison when talking about riding back to my spots vs an e-bike when it comes to body heat and sweating.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

ckosal said:


> if i wanted a work out i would walk. My issue is the walk. The whole reason i am very interested is to get to my stands quicker with less effort. I workout 3-4 times a week and am in decent shape for a guy pushing the "old" standard of being over that big 50 (kids measurement - ha ha).
> 
> I was looking at e-bikes so i don't have to pedal. For me it is a very clear interest:
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I also want an ebike for scouting. Many of the public land spots I hunt require a 1mile + hike, then another .5-1 mi to the next spot. Having the ability to ride an ebike to scout out these spots will shave hours of walking off my day and make me much more efficient. Most of these bikes will cruse at 20mph and have a range of 30-50 miles. That's a ton of scouting without having to recharge.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

These look interesting. 

https://hardcoreecycles.com/


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't have any knowledge on this topic of E bikes, however, I did reach out to my brother who lives in Idaho, he said check out RAD bikes, (Rad Rover 5 fat tire he said) he really uses his quite a bit for hunting and said great for what you guys are discussing. Hope that is helpful. Ryan


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

These bikes are absolutely game changers I believe. I’m in the market for sure. Checking out some of these prices of some of these bikes is total sticker shock!. You could buy a nice reliable car for what these bike companies are charging for a bike. I need to do some research for sure. I’m 6’4 230 lbs. This is something else I definitely need to look into. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

these costs have me thinking about a golf cart again. I have always wanted to get a hunting golf cart. i am pretty sure one of these places will soup one up for hunting for under $5k.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Curios has anyone attempted to pull a deer out of the woods/trails with one? 

Wonder if that would be possible to do? Thinking if I do take a deer after traveling deep on an ebike, I would have to leave the deer there, then walk back in to get-it. I suppose if careful I could attach my deer cart and then travel out. thoughts?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

d_rek said:


> Two guys had trailers down in Missouri - one had the hawk crawler and he jury rigged a hitch to his rambo and the other had a quietkat trailer with a hitch. The quietkat seemed to be the better trailer for the bike.


The QuietKat looks nice but only rated for 100lbs of weight. Most deer exceed that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

d_rek said:


> Speaking from experience: Do not use a gator grip mount on your ebike. It is extremely abusive and rough on anything you put in it. Also the rubberized grip on the mounts wears out quickly and will quickly start to be metal on whatever you have in the gator grip.
> 
> That being said I hauled my bow around in the bow/rifle sling that was built into my pack for 6 days in Missouri. Worked way better than the bike mounted gator grip and much gentler on equipment.


I much prefer keeping my firearm or bow in my backpack. Much easier on the equipment while riding. I have a backpack that is specifically made for this purpose.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Petronius said:


> It is a motorized vehicle so the firearm must be unloaded in barrel and magazine, and in a case.


I stand corrected. According to MCL 257.33, an electric bicycle is not considered to be a motor vehicle.

https://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(1...leg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-257-33


But,
MCL 750.227d prohibits the transportation of a firearm, other than a pistol with a CPL, on a self-propelled vehicle designed for land travel unless it is unloaded and in a case,
taken down, blah, blah,blah.
Taken down.
(ii) Enclosed in a case.
(iii) Carried in the trunk of the vehicle.
(iv) Inaccessible from the interior of the vehicle.

https://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(1...g.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-750-227d


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Bucman said:


> Yes they both have advantages.
> 
> What is the wattage requirement you mentioned?





Nitro225Optimax said:


> Like the OP, we hunt vast tracks of state land that is non-motorized vehicles. The watt limit is 750 watts if I’m correct, to not be considered motorized. And an eBike at ~40-50lbs could be hoisted over the gates that bar dirt bike and four wheeler access. Some of the gates are even monitored with cameras.
> 
> Example. We hiked 5.7 miles on Sunday exploring all walking only trails. Getting a deer out is another story. An eBike with a trailer would be awesome.
> 
> ...


Although there are electric bikes with higher wattage, Michigan law limits to 750 watts.

https://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(1...eg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-257-13e

*257.13e "Electric bicycle" defined.*

Sec. 13e.
"Electric bicycle" means a device upon which an individual may ride that satisfies all of the following:
(a) The device is equipped with all of the following:
(i) A seat or saddle for use by the rider.
(ii) Fully operable pedals for human propulsion.
(iii) An electric motor of not greater than 750 watts.
(b) The device falls within 1 of the following categories:
(i) Class 1 electric bicycle. As used in this subparagraph, "class 1 electric bicycle" means an electric bicycle that is equipped with an electric motor that provides assistance only when the rider is pedaling and that disengages or ceases to function when the electric bicycle reaches a speed of 20 miles per hour.
(ii) Class 2 electric bicycle. As used in this subparagraph, "class 2 electric bicycle" means an electric bicycle that is equipped with a motor that propels the electric bicycle to a speed of no more than 20 miles per hour, whether the rider is pedaling or not, and that disengages or ceases to function when the brakes are applied.
(iii) Class 3 electric bicycle. As used in this subparagraph, "class 3 electric bicycle" means an electric bicycle that is equipped with a motor that provides assistance only when the rider is pedaling and that disengages or ceases to function when the electric bicycle reaches a speed of 28 miles per hour.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Steve said:


> We have long kidded around our camp that what we really need is elevated cable cars that go from stand to stand.
> 
> No scent, no noise.


Why not just hunt from the cable cars!!:idea:


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

My hawk crawler will pair up nicely with my bike. They pull very easily when the weight is positioned properly.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Huntin wheelz is a Michigan company and I paid right around 2k. So far this thing has been a game changer for me. I’ll touch on what I can from some previous post. Not sweating on your way in has a lot of factors. First and foremost the quality And condition of the trail. I road in the other morning on a logging road in the dark. There was a long section that was rutted up from the heavy equipment. most filled with water. And a lot of greasy flat spots. I had to pedal a lot and Even had to walk it a couple times. There was a lot of sweat Fur sure, a few yells out To the man upstairs with some choice words. For these situations this bike has a walking feature that is super convenient. You push a button and the Bike propels itself at a super slow rate so your basically just holding it up As your walking next to it.

I don’t think a trailer/deer would be a problem at all. You would have to pedal assist for sure but who cares, your hauling a deer out.

I take a viper lock with me. I get as far as I can on my bike then lock it to a tree. I don’t cover it up or try to hide it. I don’t have anywhere that I could ride right to my tree. Not sure that I would. They are not silent although very quiet if your going slow. Again depending on the ground your on.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

thill said:


> My hawk crawler will pair up nicely with my bike. They pull very easily when the weight is positioned properly.
> View attachment 608143


I’ve been going back and forth on one of these carts for a long time but now more than ever. What are your thoughts on the size weight and quality of the hauler. Does it break down for storage?


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> I use one... This is my first season and it's already paid for itself. I can't take credit for it. My buddy Walt pushed me to get it so I have to thank him. A little pedal assist on some hills but mainly throttle only and I'm over 30 miles of use with 35% battery life. This bike folds in half for storage and transport if you'd like. Fits in the back of my wife's Highlander as well. In and out without sweating. Deadly quiet. Can just creep along trails. I've driven passed several bedded deer and they don't get up.
> View attachment 603577


That bike looks fun so I ordered one this morning, 1 to 3 weeks delivery time. Thanks for posting a pic of yours


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

TheSteelDeal said:


> I’ve been going back and forth on one of these carts for a long time but now more than ever. What are your thoughts on the size weight and quality of the hauler. Does it break down for storage?


It's well built except I have had problems with the handle collapsing when pushing the cart. Its annoying but easily fixed by drilling an extra hole on each side and add quick pins. Other than that, the cart is awesome. I carted the buck in the picture out of the woods by myself and was about a half mile from my truck. It took 2 hrs 45 minutes but I am also out of shape. It does fold down nicely and I stays in my truck. My brother borrows it often and it fits in the back of his Cherokee. Its on the heavy side but still manageable. Its seriously crawls over down trees and limbs.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

thill said:


> It's well built except I have had problems with the handle collapsing when pushing the cart. Its annoying but easily fixed by drilling an extra hole on each side and add quick pins. Other than that, the cart is awesome. I carted the buck in the picture out of the woods by myself and was about a half mile from my truck. It took 2 hrs 45 minutes but I am also out of shape. It does fold down nicely and I stays in my truck. My brother borrows it often and it fits in the back of his Cherokee. Its on the heavy side but still manageable. Its seriously crawls over down trees and limbs.


Great thanks! It’s on my x-mas list.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> The QuietKat looks nice but only rated for 100lbs of weight. Most deer exceed that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Wandering arrows said:


> That bike looks fun so I ordered one this morning, 1 to 3 weeks delivery time. Thanks for posting a pic of yours


I’m not a wide glide by no means but I can tell you right now I’d be replacing that seat. Rough terrain along with comfort would mean no skinny seats...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

sniper said:


> I’m not a wide glide by no means but I can tell you right now I’d be replacing that seat. Rough terrain along with comfort would mean no skinny seats...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Black Friday sale , comes with wide seat ,suspension post and saddle bags .


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Alright. Here's my review of using an ebike for a 6 day out of state hunting trip. 

I was invited by a good friend to hunt MO public land from Nov 14-20 this year. He strongly recommended an ebike for the area we would be hunting. He also graciously extended a company discount good for 30% off retail for me to use. I had the option of Rambo or Bakcou. I initially ordered a Rambo Savage 750W, but due to being backordered I ended up cancelling and ordered a Bakcou Flatlander 750W instead. Price was a few hundred more for the Bakcou, but it was also rear hub driven and a 9-speed versus the mid-drive, 3-speed Rambo. The Bakcou also came with more out of the box accessories. I didn't spring for any accessories other than the gator grip, which I already commented on in a different post (short review: it's not great on a bike). 

The bike arrived within 5 days of ordering 80% assembled and it only took me about an hour to finish assembly. Everything appeared very well built and I couldn't find any blemishes or loose bolts. It was very well packaged for shipping and there was no damage to the container. I tooled around on it around the house and yard and took it for a couple country block rides with the wife. In the couple miles I put on it around the house I knew I was going to have fun with the bike.

Fast forward ahead a few weeks to our trip. The area we hunted was setup perfectly for an ebike, with lots of roads/two tracks criss crossing the entire unit. Most of the roads were smooth and easy but some were basically gravel with large stone, which was less fun to ride on. The terrain was hilly but not mountainous. 50-150ft rolling elevation changes were standard fair. The 750W rear hub bike did pretty good in the hills for the most part, but struggled on steep and/or longer inclines without pedaling. There was one hill in particular I had to put the bike into walking mode because even pedaling I just wasn't going to make it. But those hills were the exception and not the rule. For the most part I was able to get around just fine with pedal assist, manual throttle, and some light pedaling. I'd be lying if I said half the fun of the trip wasn't just riding around on the ebike. It was a helluva lot of fun to ride those roads, cross creeks, and ride up and down hill to get to my hunting spots. 

My bike is pretty dang quiet, and there were handful of times I rode up on deer right next to the road. The motor itself isn't dead quiet but it's a low electrical hum that can really only be heard in close proximity to the bike. As others mentioned it definitely helped mitigate sweating, except when I had to pedal a lot, but even then the wind from riding dried me out quickly. One thing I will advise is get a good set of windproof gloves and/or even some ski goggles if you are riding in very cold weather. One morning we hunted it was in the 20s. I had good gloves but no goggles like some of the other guys, and definitely got teared up pretty good riding in the cold. 

I didn't run into any real technical issues or problems with the bike while there. The worst was the main power supply connection came loose a couple of times - a problem easily fixed by just putting some electrical tape on the connection (it's just a basic M to F pin connection). I also didn't tighten the front fender and light mount enough and it also started to come loose, but a few turns with an allen and a crescent got it nice and snug. As I also mentioned the gator grip I planned on using as a bow holster while riding was just entirely too rough on my bow. It rattled my rest containment arm completely off and my sidebar QD mounting bolt loose. Other guys using them experienced similar issues, but the worst was the rubberized grip wearing down to metal and rubbing finish off their bow risers. 

So what's the final verdict? If you have the money for a new toy and they're legal in your area... go for it! It was super fun to ride and made getting to spots a breeze. My wife is even asking for one now just to ride around the house and town. I also expect to use mine in northern michigan to access some of the trout streams that are close to our cabin, and on any other out of state trips where they're legal. Ebikes kick a**!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

d_rek said:


> Alright. Here's my review of using an ebike for a 6 day out of state hunting trip.
> 
> I was invited by a good friend to hunt MO public land from Nov 14-20 this year. He strongly recommended an ebike for the area we would be hunting. He also graciously extended a company discount good for 30% off retail for me to use. I had the option of Rambo or Bakcou. I initially ordered a Rambo Savage 750W, but due to being backordered I ended up cancelling and ordered a Bakcou Flatlander 750W instead. Price was a few hundred more for the Bakcou, but it was also rear hub driven and a 9-speed versus the mid-drive, 3-speed Rambo. The Bakcou also came with more out of the box accessories. I didn't spring for any accessories other than the gator grip, which I already commented on in a different post (short review: it's not great on a bike).
> 
> ...


Excellent review, thank you! If you had it to do over again, would you still go with a rear hub drive or go with a mid drive?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

thill said:


> Excellent review, thank you! If you had it to do over again, would you still go with a rear hub drive or go with a mid drive?


I have heard a mid drive is better for hilly/steep conditions. I don’t really have any experience with the mid drive bikes. A couple other guys had mid drive 1000w bikes and I don’t think I saw them pedal once. I’d say if you are going to be mostly flat and or gentle rolling hills a rear hub drive would be fine as long as you don’t mind some light pedaling. I’m relatively young at 37 and in shape (well, dad bod shape lol) and I was fine. From what I remember about hunting pigeon river forest there isn’t anything there a rear hub motor couldn’t handle with pedal assist and light pedaling. But if you have a some sort of health condition or just don’t want to pedal you would want a larger mid drive motor. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Wandering arrows said:


> Black Friday sale , comes with wide seat ,suspension post and saddle bags .


Suspension seat post made a huge difference. Also, play around with tire PSI The 30 PSI they recommend is ok for pavement but no dice off road.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

d_rek said:


> I have heard a mid drive is better for hilly/steep conditions. I don’t really have any experience with the mid drive bikes. A couple other guys had mid drive 1000w bikes and I don’t think I saw them pedal once. I’d say if you are going to be mostly flat and or gentle rolling hills a rear hub drive would be fine as long as you don’t mind some light pedaling. I’m relatively young at 37 and in shape (well, dad bod shape lol) and I was fine. From what I remember about hunting pigeon river forest there isn’t anything there a rear hub motor couldn’t handle with pedal assist and light pedaling. But if you have a some sort of health condition or just don’t want to pedal you would want a larger mid drive motor.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Don't the pedals always have to be moving on a mid-drive? I thought the idea was that it turned the crank and used the gears for extra leverage? Granted you really don't have to be pushing very hard on the pedals.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

For those that have bought one of these electric bikes which one did you end up buying abs why? Which few did you narrow it down too and what was the deciding factor on the one you chose? How are these bikes holding up in cold weather( battery)? Do they work good on steep hills? In mud? Travel distance between charges? I’m assuming less distance in cold weather. How does it handle in snow? I would think it might be tough to carry lots of gear. You would really have to be a minimalist. I have two bad legs and I think one of these bikes would help me out tremendously. Plus they seem to be silent. I bought an electric utv to get around silently on my farm but it sucked and couldn’t hold up to the steep terrain. I made them return it. I had it three months paid almost $15k for it and was very specific about the terrain when I purchased it. I was told it would do anything I needed and then some. But every time I drive it down into the bottom I had to get the tractor and tow it out. It sucked and no way I would ever buy another one. I found out that my Polaris ranger made noise but the deer paid no attention to it. I used to drive it to with in 150 yards of my stands and had no issues. If the bike holds up and is stable and silent I think it could be an asset to help me get around. I think I would need some kind of decent sized rack on the front or back to carry some stuff though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Thanks. I had found that resource. I'm not sure it clearly answers my question. The two track is closed to public motorized vehicles, but loggers have authorization I suppose. So if we lift our Ebikes over the gate, are we allowed to use ebikes back there? I will have to discuss with the DNR...and unfortunately, that will probably be determined by who I get on the phone. Sigh.


750 watt and under Ebikes are allowed anywhere in MI as long as the bike is also self propelled. That’s means you can also pedal the bike. Most if not all fat tire mountain ebikes are pedal assist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

sniper said:


> 750 watt and under Ebikes are allowed anywhere in MI as long as the bike is also self propelled. That’s means you can also pedal the bike. Most if not all fat tire mountain ebikes are pedal assist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Do you have a source for case law or MCL or any official source? E-Bikes are not allowed on mountain bike trails like Pontiac Lake or Island Lake Rec areas. Nor any of the public MTB trails up north. As the law reads, MTB's are NOT allowed on any natural surface trail without consent.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Steve said:


> Don't try to ride these bikes over wet logs


Seems like there might be some experience involved in that lesson. Haha


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Do you have a source for case law or MCL or any official source? E-Bikes are not allowed on mountain bike trails like Pontiac Lake or Island Lake Rec areas. Nor any of the public MTB trails up north. As the law reads, MTB's are NOT allowed on any natural surface trail without consent.


FWIW, this is what I dug up. I know for sure that 4 of the 5 places I hunt do not allow any form of bike. Pretty sure the 5th does as well

This table has been handy
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79119_79151_97779---,00.html


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Do you have a source for case law or MCL or any official source? E-Bikes are not allowed on mountain bike trails like Pontiac Lake or Island Lake Rec areas. Nor any of the public MTB trails up north. As the law reads, MTB's are NOT allowed on any natural surface trail without consent.


750 watt EBike with pedal assist is allowed wherever any bike is allowed. I misspoke when obviously no bikes aren’t even allowed in certain areas. 750 watt pedal assist bike is considered non motorized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

So my uncle offered to sell me his honda SxS. After some discussion with the Boss I decided to put the eBike up for sale so we can buy his SxS: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...flatlander-750w-24-tires.712299/#post-8822721

PM/text with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

d_rek said:


> So my uncle offered to sell me his honda SxS. After some discussion with the Boss I decided to put the eBike up for sale so we can buy his SxS: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...flatlander-750w-24-tires.712299/#post-8822721
> 
> PM/text with any questions. Thanks!


Thats a sweet looking ride! How do you feel the 24" tires fit for you? How tall are you btw?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

thill said:


> Thats a sweet looking ride! How do you feel the 24" tires fit for you? How tall are you btw?


Bike and tire size felt perfect for me after adjusting seat height and handlebars. I’m 6’2”, longer legs and wingspan. It’s technically not a step through but I didn’t have any real issues throwing my leg over the frame. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

D I think your crazy for selling! My bike is the best piece of hunting equipment I’ve bought since my Summit Viper climber stand I bought 20 years ago! And I’ve bought a lot of stuff...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

Sniper & others, let’s see some pics of your hunting ebike set ups.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Cjs180 said:


> Sniper & others, let’s see some pics of your hunting ebike set ups.


I just bought mine 2 weeks ago so I haven’t got mine set up yet. The rear rack is on back order. I just ordered off Amazon this set of Koplin gun/bow holder for the handle bars. This set is on Mark Wheeler’s bike from Huntin Wheelz.
























Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

sniper said:


> D I think your crazy for selling! My bike is the best piece of hunting equipment I’ve bought since my Summit Viper climber stand I bought 20 years ago! And I’ve bought a lot of stuff...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I've only got room for so many toys in my garage!

We'll see I might keep it yet. I really want that SxS though lol.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Gun drops in there too. Basket mounts to the frame so it doesn't turn with the wheel.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

sniper said:


> D I think your crazy for selling! My bike is the best piece of hunting equipment I’ve bought since my Summit Viper climber stand I bought 20 years ago! And I’ve bought a lot of stuff...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I would agree. 

On the topic of bike size, I'm only 5'4". In the summer I can get my leg over the bar, but during hunting season with heavy clothes on, a backpack, and boots, I generally get the bike rolling while standing on one pedal and then once moving swing my other leg over.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

I also used the koplin mounts but the general rail mounting plates. I cut holes in the bottom of the case and the “claws” are in the case. I’ll just readjust it for my bow. No case. surprisingly just like hubb’s.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sniper said:


> 750 watt EBike with pedal assist is allowed wherever any bike is allowed. I misspoke when obviously no bikes aren’t even allowed in certain areas. 750 watt pedal assist bike is considered non motorized.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Refer back to post #144. E-bikes are not allowed wherever any bike is allowed. There are some restrictions.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone have any battery issues with their bike in colder weather? My battery won’t light up or power the bike.

Battery has been stored in the house per manufacturer recommendation. Took it outside and put it on the bike and on the charger last night to charge it. Started it up this morning and went on a ride for 30 minutes. Got back home powered bike off and now it won’t start. 

Called manufacturer (bakcou) and they suggested I bring it back inside to warm it up as the integrated circuitry on the battery includes a temp sensor that will shut it down if it gets too cold/hot. Can’t imagine what would have happened if I actually rode out into the field or somewhere else and had this happen, but that’s kind of disappointing. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lithium Ion batteries shouldn't be charged below 32 degrees F so I bet the circuitry in place to prevent that also limits using it. Samsung recommends storage Temps of their battery to never be below 32F


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

I was told not store the battery in the cold but I don’t know anything about it locking itself. Your right d, what if your battery locked out after a hunt Somewheres deep. I mean not the end of the world to pedal but damn kinda defeats the purpose a little eh,...Keep us posted on your situation d.

Steve!! Any experience with this issue??


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

So this all happened about 10 am this morning and as of 2pm I still can’t get the battery to turn on. Talked to manufacturer and they are sending me a brand new battery that should arrive next Thursday. Glad they let me pull warranty still perplexed why the battery failed suddenly. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

d_rek said:


> So this all happened about 10 am this morning and as of 2pm I still can’t get the battery to turn on. Talked to manufacturer and they are sending me a brand new battery that should arrive next Thursday. Glad they let me pull warranty still perplexed why the battery failed suddenly.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


Good customer service and new battery should help your bike sell. But unfortunately your out for a week. Bum luck. Did you try a BIG bag of rice yet?? Jk


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

d_rek said:


> So this all happened about 10 am this morning and as of 2pm I still can’t get the battery to turn on. Talked to manufacturer and they are sending me a brand new battery that should arrive next Thursday. Glad they let me pull warranty still perplexed why the battery failed suddenly.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


That sucks but its great the company is trying to make it right. 

Just curious but if you rode in deep for a hunt and the battery died could you pedal back?


----------



## Cjs180 (May 13, 2018)

Yo


thill said:


> Just curious but if you rode in deep for a hunt and the battery died could you pedal back?


With a hub drive motor you can pedal back, not sure about a mid drive.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

thill said:


> That sucks but its great the company is trying to make it right.
> 
> Just curious but if you rode in deep for a hunt and the battery died could you pedal back?


In Michigan - yes. Out of state? Depends on the terrain I guess. The bike is a 9 speed so I can do hills and light elevation changes pretty OK with it. Anything real steep is a challenge. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Cjs180 said:


> Yo
> 
> 
> With a hub drive motor you can pedal back, not sure about a mid drive.


You can pedal w/o the battery on my mid drive.

You can also charge the battery separately from the bike if you want.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

bowhunter426 said:


> Lithium Ion batteries shouldn't be charged below 32 degrees F so I bet the circuitry in place to prevent that also limits using it. Samsung recommends storage Temps of their battery to never be below 32F


100% correct. You can store them in cold, use then in the cold, but never charge them below 32 degrees. It is even recommended they be stored at less than 100% charge and in a chilly environment.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

Came across a web site called (Not a WheelChair) also some videos I think this has some
potential for hunting.
https://notawheelchair.com/


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

aphess223 said:


> Came across a web site called (Not a WheelChair) also some videos I think this has some
> potential for hunting.


You have a link for us?


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

I don’t know what to say about that thing? But If you get one can I ride it??


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

TheSteelDeal said:


> I don’t know what to say about that thing? But If you get one can I ride it??


Looks like it's still being developed only a year old company and 5K but I like the concept.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Just a thought on battery issues in cold weather. While sitting out during a hunt, it might be worth wrapping the battery in an insulated blanket or case and tossing in one of those charcoal based hand warmers.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Steve said:


> 100% correct. You can store them in cold, use then in the cold, but never charge them below 32 degrees. It is even recommended they be stored at less than 100% charge and in a chilly environment.





Petronius said:


> Just a thought on battery issues in cold weather. While sitting out during a hunt, it might be worth wrapping the battery in an insulated blanket or case and tossing in one of those charcoal based hand warmers.


Ok which is it for the battery? One of you guys is saying its actually ok to store it a colder environment and the other guy is saying to wrap it up and insulate it even during a cold hunt. The latter would be a major pain in the azz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

sniper said:


> Ok which is it for the battery? One of you guys is saying its actually ok to store it a colder environment and the other guy is saying to wrap it up and insulate it even during a cold hunt. The latter would be a major pain in the azz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Long term storage: no. Bring it inside and store it at room temp in low humidity environment. 

Short term: yes, but battery performance will be impacted heavily by temps. Some make neoprene sleeves or some other insulation to wrap the battery with. 

Charging at or below 40F: NO. Not unless you want to permanently damage or replace your battery. 



Sent from d_mobile


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

This is what I found in my research on li-ion batteries, and what I’m going to practice. In a nutshell; don’t let your battery discharge completely ever. Do not charge below 32 degrees. Storage and charging is best at 50-80 degrees. When using your bike in freezing temps turn your bike on for several minutes before you ride it. The battery will warm its self from the inside out just by being turned on. 

I feel comfortable with these guidelines from what I read so that’s what I’m going to do. I’ll let you know if and when I’m shopping for a new battery boys. Just enjoy the toy. That’s what I say.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

D_rek it looks like we turned in the same paper buddy. We’re going to have some explaining to do :lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sniper said:


> Ok which is it for the battery? One of you guys is saying its actually ok to store it a colder environment and the other guy is saying to wrap it up and insulate it even during a cold hunt. The latter would be a major pain in the azz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I said it might be worth wrapping the battery with something to insulate it. I don't understand how that would be a pain in the ass unless you're lazy. If you have enough energy to ride out into the woods, I'm sure you could slap a cover on it. But do what you want.


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

It has absolutely nothing to do with being lazy...it has to do with convenience and the lack of information given when shopping/purchasing a very expensive item. Wrapping the battery with a blanket and hand warmers at the base of a tree or at the blind before daylight does sound like a pain in the ass. But putting a neoprene cover that is designed for that purpose on and leaving it however sounds the opposite. Finding out these procedures and circumstances after the several thousand dollar purchase has been made sucks. They don’t tell you that you have to change the oil in your car, but you already know that. this is very different.

let’s face it though, a capable dude buying an electric bike has a little bit of lazy factor in it. I’m not ashamed. I just didn’t want to wait for teleportation to be invented


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Play nice with those batteries! The replacement on my Specialized is a grand


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My bakcou came with ZERO instruction/warning about handling the battery in cold temps. I found this sheet on the bakcou website about battery maintenance, but it probably applies to most LiON batteries: https://bakcou.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/Lithium-Ion-Battery.pdf


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Shoeman said:


> Play nice with those batteries! The replacement on my Specialized is a grand


Yikes! How did yours go bad?? How old was it?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

It didn't!

Just looked into it at the point of purchase of the bike


----------



## TheSteelDeal (Mar 6, 2019)

Shoeman said:


> It didn't!
> 
> Just looked into it at the point of purchase of the bike


Oh man that’s good. Smart. I sure didn’t and still haven’t


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

TheSteelDeal said:


> This is what I found in my research on li-ion batteries, and what I’m going to practice. In a nutshell; don’t let your battery discharge completely ever. Do not charge below 32 degrees. Storage and charging is best at 50-80 degrees. When using your bike in freezing temps turn your bike on for several minutes before you ride it. The battery will warm its self from the inside out just by being turned on.
> 
> I feel comfortable with these guidelines from what I read so that’s what I’m going to do. I’ll let you know if and when I’m shopping for a new battery boys. Just enjoy the toy. That’s what I say.


 and don't store fully charged. Store it at maybe 60-70% capacity. Also many advocate only charging to 90% and only rarely to 100% unless you are going to run it right away.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Lowering tire pressure made a huge difference for a smoother ride. 
Suspension seat post helped.
A cushier seat helps too. I got this one. (took it off the mountain bike I bought it for)






Amazon.com : EPICORD Oversized Comfort Bike Seat Most Comfortable Replacement Bicycle Saddle for Women and Men, Black : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : EPICORD Oversized Comfort Bike Seat Most Comfortable Replacement Bicycle Saddle for Women and Men, Black : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

TheSteelDeal said:


> View attachment 622521
> I also used the koplin mounts but the general rail mounting plates. I cut holes in the bottom of the case and the “claws” are in the case. I’ll just readjust it for my bow. No case. surprisingly just like hubb’s.



if we had that on our bikes over here. we will get mugged


----------



## Phil324 (9 mo ago)

WHICH ebike you have ???


----------

